# Taylormade Pharma review



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Alright guys. Seeing what all the hype is about this new lab. And what I can say from first views is amazing customer service. Products and boxing looks absolute my excellent. The prices on Ai and pharma products are very well priced.

Just a week into receiving my first order, supposedly this is the real superdrol and what I can say from first is that my strength is increasing, muscle recovery is pretty much overnight and starting to dry out etc.

Using their oils which is the good old tren and test. Tren seems to be doing th job as usual and test is working well in their.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

It's nice to see the new caps after the complaints about the old ones.

But this is gonna cause a s**t storm with certain people. Frankly tm are marmite. I like them and feel that it's cool they listen to feedback. But some people do not. Everyone should have an opinion and as adults we should respect that. But these nearly always turn into slanging matches.

My comments are that I'm glad they changed the caps and I'm glad you are happy mate. I'm also glad they are branching outside of tm into pharma as I wouldn't use a ugl ai personally. The prices are pretty good and I've always found them helpful. The owner will go out of his way to help people, and from emails I've had with him only stops doing that when people take this Michael which is fair enough. They are not perfect at all, but until they let me down I'll use the products they have if the prices stay reasonable.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

it seems odd how it says peak pharma on the top of the box in the last photo.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> it seems odd how it says peak pharma on the top of the box in the last photo.


 Im not sure, I'm gonna email the lab and ask but it doesn't effect the gear so i don't care lol haha


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

sammym said:


> It's nice to see the new caps after the complaints about the old ones.
> 
> But this is gonna cause a s**t storm with certain people. Frankly tm are marmite. I like them and feel that it's cool they listen to feedback. But some people do not. Everyone should have an opinion and as adults we should respect that. But these nearly always turn into slanging matches.
> 
> My comments are that I'm glad they changed the caps and I'm glad you are happy mate. I'm also glad they are branching outside of tm into pharma as I wouldn't use a ugl ai personally. The prices are pretty good and I've always found them helpful. The owner will go out of his way to help people, and from emails I've had with him only stops doing that when people take this Michael which is fair enough. They are not perfect at all, but until they let me down I'll use the products they have if the prices stay reasonable.


 Yeah true. The new caps are a lot nicer and bottles feel more sturdier. How long have you been using TM mate?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> Yeah true. The new caps are a lot nicer and bottles feel more sturdier. How long have you been using TM mate?


 I don't really use one lab over another. When I want to buy something I look on here and a few sites have a mental list of what I am interested in and then find the cheapest source from that list. I don't like changing for the sake of it - but do like saving cash. Often if I see a bargain I'll buy a lot. Just brought a dozen boxes of Proviron because of this. I live Proviron and it is cool. Spending over £100 at once is a lot. But it's cheaper than some people spend on a night out - and that's my Proviron for months.

I always do small test orders first through. But in answer to your question I suppose a couple of months or so. It's fine. I found the then ace strong. But test is just test. It makes my dick hard and me feel happy. If it does that I'm a happy choppy. Labels and lids don't really matter to me as much as what's inside it.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

sammym said:


> I don't really use one lab over another. When I want to buy something I look on here and a few sites have a mental list of what I am interested in and then find the cheapest source from that list. I don't like changing for the sake of it - but do like saving cash. Often if I see a bargain I'll buy a lot. Just brought a dozen boxes of Proviron because of this. I live Proviron and it is cool. Spending over £100 at once is a lot. But it's cheaper than some people spend on a night out - and that's my Proviron for months.
> 
> I always do small test orders first through. But in answer to your question I suppose a couple of months or so. It's fine. *I found the then ace strong*. But test is just test. It makes my dick hard and me feel happy. If it does that I'm a happy choppy. Labels and lids don't really matter to me as much as what's inside it.


 in comparison to ? and at what doses did you run ?


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

sammym said:


> I don't really use one lab over another. When I want to buy something I look on here and a few sites have a mental list of what I am interested in and then find the cheapest source from that list. I don't like changing for the sake of it - but do like saving cash. Often if I see a bargain I'll buy a lot. Just brought a dozen boxes of Proviron because of this. I live Proviron and it is cool. Spending over £100 at once is a lot. But it's cheaper than some people spend on a night out - and that's my Proviron for months.
> 
> I always do small test orders first through. But in answer to your question I suppose a couple of months or so. It's fine. I found the then ace strong. But test is just test. It makes my dick hard and me feel happy. If it does that I'm a happy choppy. Labels and lids don't really matter to me as much as what's inside it.


 Totally agree with what you said there mate. Everyone has there own opinions but some seem to bash a lab and haven't even tried it. I don't care about labels or the package unless I'm paying 4 the real deal. I also do think it's good to try other brand my 2 are uni pharma and baltic but will add TM to give em a try.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> in comparison to ? and at what doses did you run ?


 I don't know want to lab bash but I've used NP, and WC in the past and TM has blew it out the way. Not to mention absolutely no pip the day after and oil is very smooth to pin which is a positive.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> in comparison to ? and at what doses did you run ?


 In comparison to my body at the time. I've ran a fair bit (too much) gear, and all of it has been good. I've never had a bad lab. My reference to strong was that at the dose of 100mg eod I was getting very strong with weights going up in the gym , I was feeling short with people and I sweate a lot. I'm not claiming it's better than any other lab. As I doubt it is - but I'd been off for a while and it was too effective for me. I thought it was very good.

Ive been up to 200mg/day before on a different product. And I can't compare it as I was much bigger then and had been blasting for over a year.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

HDU said:


> I don't know want to lab bash but I've used NP, and WC in the past and TM has blew it out the way. Not to mention absolutely no pip the day after and oil is very smooth to pin which is a positive.





sammym said:


> In comparison to my body at the time. I've ran a fair bit (too much) gear, and all of it has been good. I've never had a bad lab. My reference to strong was that at the dose of 100mg eod I was getting very strong with weights going up in the gym , I was feeling short with people and I sweate a lot. I'm not claiming it's better than any other lab. As I doubt it is - but I'd been off for a while and it was too effective for me. I thought it was very good.
> 
> Ive been up to 200mg/day before on a different product. And I can't compare it as I was much bigger then and had been blasting for over a year.


 cheers, sounds like their on the money.


----------



## lumphammer (May 25, 2016)

HDU said:


> Yeah true. The new caps are a lot nicer and bottles feel more sturdier. How long have you been using TM mate?


 How can you compare the new to the old seeing as this is your 1st time using it !!!


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

HDU said:


> I don't know want to lab bash but I've used NP, and WC in the past and TM has blew it out the way. Not to mention absolutely no pip the day after and oil is very smooth to pin which is a positive.


 you're a week into your TM stuff and it 'blew it out the way'? LMAO


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

HDU said:


> I don't know want to lab bash but I've used NP, and WC in the past and TM has blew it out the way. Not to mention absolutely no pip the day after and oil is very smooth to pin which is a positive.


 You dont wish to lab bash but you'll indirectly do it by saying the new lab "blew it out the way" :lol:

TM are relatively new, what have been your results that are so good and quick that they blew 2 well established labs out the way?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

HDU said:


> *I don't know want to lab bash but I've used NP, and WC in the past and TM has blew it out the way*. Not to mention absolutely no pip the day after and oil is very smooth to pin which is a positive.


 Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> you're a week into your TM stuff and it 'blew it out the way'? LMAO


 didnt realise he'd only been using it for a week, ffs.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> You dont wish to lab bash but you'll indirectly do it by saying the new lab "blew it out the way" :lol:
> 
> TM are relatively new, what have been your results that are so good and quick that they blew 2 well established labs out the way?


 He gained a lb on the scale this week. Blew it out the water.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

naturalguy said:


> He gained a lb on the scale this week. Blew it out the water.





naturalguy said:


> He gained a lb on the scale this week. Blew it out the water.





ILLBehaviour said:


> didnt realise he'd only been using it for a week, ffs.





Dark sim said:


> Can you elaborate on this?





Chelsea said:


> You dont wish to lab bash but you'll indirectly do it by saying the new lab "blew it out the way" :lol:
> 
> TM are relatively new, what have been your results that are so good and quick that they blew 2 well established labs out the way?





naturalguy said:


> you're a week into your TM stuff and it 'blew it out the way'? LMAO





lumphammer said:


> How can you compare the new to the old seeing as this is your 1st time using it !!!


 To clarify ..

I used the stuff before it was called TM, however I can't say anymore guys I've been sworn not to say anything else. I can vouch this is this true. Also in a week my strength has risen by a lot. My aggression is up. I can't keep my
Cool as quick ( what I experience on tren) and I am sweating a lot and I do feel mean in the gym! I was comparing a weeks results. To clarify I was not LAB bashing. I have nothing against Wc Or NP They are both great labs.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

HDU said:


> To clarify ..
> 
> I used the stuff before it was called TM, however I can't say anymore guys I've been sworn not to say anything else. I can vouch this is this true. Also in a week my strength has risen by a lot. My aggression is up. I can't keep my
> Cool as quick ( what I experience on tren) and I am sweating a lot and I do feel mean in the gym! I was comparing a weeks results. To clarify I was not LAB bashing. I have nothing against Wc Or NP They are both great labs.


 You get why people are skeptical of your claims based on your claims though after one weeks use though, right?


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm trying purely based on reviews from felon and Quackerz. I nurm go by guys in my gym but they are sticking with infiniti, uni pharma and baltic. We all use the same guy but I'd like a 2nd source plus it's so cheap


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

HDU said:


> To clarify ..
> 
> *I used the stuff before it was called TM*, *however I can't say anymore guys I've been sworn not to say anything else*. I can vouch this is this true. Also in a week my strength has risen by a lot. My aggression is up. I can't keep my
> Cool as quick ( what I experience on tren) and I am sweating a lot and I do feel mean in the gym! I was comparing a weeks results. To clarify I was not LAB bashing. I have nothing against Wc Or NP They are both great labs.


 earlier on you didnt know why there was a different name at the top of the packaging, now your saying you used it before it was rebranded as TM. doesnt really add up does it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

HDU said:


> To clarify ..
> 
> I used the stuff before it was called TM, however I can't say anymore guys I've been sworn not to say anything else. I can vouch this is this true. Also in a week my strength has risen by a lot. My aggression is up. I can't keep my
> Cool as quick ( what I experience on tren) and I am sweating a lot and I do feel mean in the gym! I was comparing a weeks results. To clarify I was not LAB bashing. I have nothing against Wc Or NP They are both great labs.


 A week and your strength has risen a lot? Yep im gonna believe that one, ive done enough cycles to know that pretty much nothing happens strength wise in the first week.

Come on mate, we weren't born yesterday, im sure the lab is good but lets be realistic.


----------



## NorthPaul (Apr 11, 2016)

He got banned?


----------



## lumphammer (May 25, 2016)

Hahaha what a numpty !


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

NorthPaul said:


> He got banned?


 That was quick lol

best


----------



## jacksong (Aug 25, 2010)

That was an awfully quick ban??


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Lol why do people make stupid claims some of u guys have been on for 20 years. Never seen anything blow me away in a week sure strength in a oral or maybe npp but nothing major till 2 weeks onwards


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> didnt realise he'd only been using it for a week, ffs.


 For what it's worth the EQ and test are bang on the money, same as any other decent lab, bought some S-Drol but am saving it for a later date. Could not comment on any other products.


----------



## bigdanwayoflife (Feb 7, 2008)

I've just started the EQ and Masteron E only 2 days in so can't comment on effectiveness but very smooth shot and no Pip


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

bigdanwayoflife said:


> I've just started the EQ and Masteron E only 2 days in so can't comment on effectiveness but very smooth shot and no Pip


 Your strength should be through the roof already

must to be bunk looool

best


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Their DNP is bunk, check the video out below; This is TM DNP. If they cant accurately cap DNP then what hope do they have of making decent oils / orals.

Op seems to be close to the source as he has been using his gear top secretely for a while....... yet the review is about great customer service and how good the gear is.....

View attachment IMG_1377.mov


----------



## lumphammer (May 25, 2016)

Can't see the movie but the 1 thing that needs to be accurate is dnp!!


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

was just about to order some TM DNP that dosage/weight is absolutely all over the place.

I remember labs being slated for caps so they progressed to tabs, this is probably the reason why...a lot harder to have such huge discrepancies on pressed tabs



Madoxx said:


> Their DNP is bunk, check the video out below; This is TM DNP. If they cant accurately cap DNP then what hope do they have of making decent oils / orals.
> 
> Op seems to be close to the source as he has been using his gear top secretely for a while....... yet the review is about great customer service and how good the gear is.....
> 
> View attachment 132432


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

lumphammer said:


> Can't see the movie but the 1 thing that needs to be accurate is dnp!!


 Their DNP is bunk, check the video out below; This is TM DNP. If they cant accurately cap DNP then what hope do they have of making decent oils / orals.

View My Video


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Madoxx said:


> Their DNP is bunk, check the video out below; This is TM DNP. If they cant accurately cap DNP then what hope do they have of making decent oils / orals.
> 
> Op seems to be close to the source as he has been using his gear top secretely for a while....... yet the review is about great customer service and how good the gear is.....
> 
> View attachment 132432


 Well I feel like a bellend for offering my opinion as I'm associated with this now.

But you would get great customer service if you knew the source :thumb . I have no idea.

your right though the weights there are a joke. I gave you my values when I weighed em. There is something off with those caps. Did the op email lab? I'm gonna email em and point them in the direction of this and ask what the f**k it's all about.


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

Im on their TTME-225.

just ordered a second vial and some pharma Adex. Im 3 weeks in and ive put on just under half a stone. its my first time running Tren too so ive been overly cautious on the amount im pinning, ive been increasing week on week as its the long ester, no pip or anything so far, smooth and nice oils.

Just waiting for it to really kick in and see what all the hype over Tren is about.

View attachment IMG_2148.JPG


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

mr_smoove said:


> Im on their TTME-225.
> 
> just ordered a second vial and some pharma Adex. Im 3 weeks in and ive put on just under half a stone. its my first time running Tren too so ive been overly cautious on the amount im pinning, ive been increasing week on week as its the long ester, no pip or anything so far, smooth and nice oils.
> 
> Just waiting for it to really kick in and see what all the hype over Tren is about.


 I would of started with some tren ace first mate...real tren can kick you in the balls big time and some need to get off the ride quick..I found out what the fuss was all about pretty quickly. you might want some caber or prami as well


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

deanwar1 said:


> I would of started with some tren ace first mate...real tren can kick you in the balls big time and some need to get off the ride quick..I found out what the fuss was all about pretty quickly.


 So i've heard.lol

that's why i'm doing about 300mls a week at the moment, the most i will up it to is 450 a week. I reckon i could get some good gains from that with my routine and diet tbh, the only things i'm getting at the moment is slight sweats...nothing else. When I ran test400 last year at 1Ml a week i didnt get any sides, no gyno, nothing didnt use my AI, so i figure ill be alright.


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

mr_smoove said:


> So i've heard.lol
> 
> that's why i'm doing about 300mls a week at the moment, the most i will up it to is 450 a week. I reckon i could get some good gains from that with my routine and diet tbh, the only things i'm getting at the moment is slight sweats...nothing else.


 You might be one of the lucky ones bud.

I was using a short ester rip blend which i believe was very tren heavy and i knew straight away.

I was doing .75ml ed which is 525mg pw tren

Sleep was bizarre...waking up every hour or so..sweating like a crazy person in gym with bright red bloodshot eyes. no night sweats though

No aggression towards others and i am quite a volatile person, slightly para and almost emotionless.

Crazy changes to body noticeable almost daily in mirror..vascular as fk and crazy strong.

felt extremely toxic to my body...smelly orange piss

Great stuff like but just not for everyone


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

mr_smoove said:


> So i've heard.lol
> 
> that's why i'm doing about 300mls a week at the moment, the most i will up it to is 450 a week. I reckon i could get some good gains from that with my routine and diet tbh, the only things i'm getting at the moment is slight sweats...nothing else.


 300mls is quite a lot bud its 30 10ml vials :thumb


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

yh i've put on just under half a stone, last week i was a little moody for some things, but went away just like normal after a little bit.

technically it hasnt kicked in yet, as we know it takes a good 4 weeks, but so far so good, maybe because i'm not running it high...id rather run it medium smash my diet and workouts, then go high and f**k up on it lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

The review sounds way too over-complimentary and you're saying its blown other labs out of the water after you've been using it for a week, people aren't gonna take this seriously now. Of course you've gained strength, you're using Superdrol after a long layoff for f**k sake. :lol:


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

mr_smoove said:


> yh i've put on just under half a stone, last week i was a little moody for some things, but went away just like normal after a little bit.
> 
> technically it hasnt kicked in yet, as we know it takes a good 4 weeks, but so far so good, maybe because i'm not running it high...id rather run it medium smash my diet and workouts, then go high and f**k up on it lol


 Never used tren enan mate..whats in that blend? i assume its mast/tren/test?? or just Tren? i cant see on site. i dunno about 4 weeks for tren enan bud someone thats got experience will be able to tell you how you should be doing on that sort of dose


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

i can confirm the dnp is not good i was on 4 caps at one point and no side effects at all, not one single thing.


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

True.

I did ill be alright, if you see me post something crazy on here in a few weeks you know it kicked in big time lol


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

S123 said:


> i can confirm the dnp is not good i was on 4 caps at one point and no side effects at all, not one single thing.


 yellow magic was insane! i was scared shitless off that stuff..you shouldnt really be experimenting with 4 caps of dnp, especially when there is so much variation in caps..i would of melted on 4 yellow magic


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

And they make good golf clubs dont forget :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

deanwar1 said:


> yellow magic was insane! i was scared shitless off that stuff..you shouldnt really be experimenting with 4 caps of dnp, especially when there is so much variation in caps..i would of melted on 4 yellow magic


 was doing 4 caps for a week same as i did last time, I knew something wasn't right with this dnp but oh well


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

S123 said:


> was doing 4 caps for a week same as i did last time, I knew something wasn't right with this dnp but oh well


 To be fair bud its pretty hard almost impossible to OD on the stuff if you know what your doing and its accurately or consistently dosed..I would of thought out of all the things a lab would have consistency on especially if they have the balls to sell it...DNP


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

You're such a cynical lot. 

Just started my TM cycle at 1pm today after reading the op's review. Lifts have gone through the roof already and weight is skyrocketing. Added 20kg to my bench, 30kg to my deadlift and am lateral raising the 45kg bells for sets of 12.

This shizzle is so overdosed that it's got me raging. I've trained 4x this afternoon and had sex between every session.

Cheers for the hookup @Quackerz.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

richardrahl said:


> I've trained 4x this afternoon


 any doms?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Madoxx said:


> any doms?


 Nothing. Felt totally recovered an hour later, so hit it again. :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> You're such a cynical lot.
> 
> Just started my TM cycle at 1pm today after reading the op's review. Lifts have gone through the roof already and weight is skyrocketing. Added 20kg to my bench, 30kg to my deadlift and am lateral raising the 45kg bells for sets of 12.
> 
> ...


 Cheers for the fu**ing bullshit. More fu**ing PM's on the way........... c**t.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers for the fu**ing bullshit. More fu**ing PM's on the way........... c**t.


 You know I love you really, cupcake.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers for the fu**ing bullshit. More fu**ing PM's on the way........... c**t.


 f**k the p.m get in that lab and get my npp lol


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

S1dhu82 said:


> f**k the p.m get in that lab and get my npp lol


 He's busy

Fixing dnp issues lol

best


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> He's busy
> 
> Fixing dnp issues lol
> 
> best


 Right here mate.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Up to now I've used there dbol and clen both gtg , bought nolva but not used yet. Will be using there eq , deca and test in August


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ffs gutted about the DNP, got a stash of that sat waiting myself

cant complain about any of TM's other gear

the dbol gave me sun burnt sensation nips

the masteron, test, tren and deca have all done their jobs

seems weird everything else would be spot on then the DNP is bunk

can anyone else verify if *taylor made DNP is legit or sh1t?*


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

swole troll said:


> ffs gutted about the DNP, got a stash of that sat waiting myself
> 
> cant complain about any of TM's other gear
> 
> ...


 they have put something on there site about the dnp, from what I can gather its underdosed.


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> they have put something on there site about the dnp, from what I can gather its underdosed.


 i cant see anything on the site regarding DNP under-dosing?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

deanwar1 said:


> i cant see anything on the site regarding DNP under-dosing?


 its at the bottom of the page about their dnp.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> they have put something on there site about the dnp, from what I can gather its underdosed.


 i dont really follow though

theyre not offering refunds or exchanges just saying if its not up to par then order another batch as it will be better ?


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

swole troll said:


> i dont really follow though
> 
> theyre not offering refunds or exchanges just saying if its not up to par then order another batch as it will be better ?


 Bit unsure what there saying, ? It say customers who have already bought will be sent improved stock ? Are they sending stuff to all who have bought as replacement


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

*
It has come to our attention that some people are concerned about the quality of the DNP we sell. In terms of them not finding it strong enough. We are currently looking into this and were planning on offering another stronger product as you can see below. Usually when claims are made we are not in a position to respond. However we would ask that the person who describes our products as "bunk" and rubbishes them, also points out that he asked to purchase more via email and indeed said they were working. We would ask that he is also honest in that when asked to return them for testing he refused saying they were working. As this is generally the done thing. From now on the newer more potent dnp will be dispatched to all customers who have purchased. However we would ask that if you have the integrity of a snail you do not purchase from our site.
*

Heres some more info about the post he has put up;



Im the person whos calling his DNP bunk,


and yes its working. Im on 600mg a day and loosing 2-3lb a week. Now you tell me if thats properly dosed DNP


Yes I also refused to send the pack back for it to be tested. At 600mg a day, thats 21 caps a week, theres 25 caps in a pack and by the time I contacted and had a reply I had 6 days DNP left with no other DNP in stock. So yes, I decided to cut my losses and keep the underdosed. Underdosed is better than no DNP.


Yes I dont agree with his testing protocol, his plan was to take some of the caps I sent him for a few days to decide if they are good or not.


Yes I did speak to him about ordering some of the new and improved DNP, which uses a different process of capping the DNP which was only sold to "special" customers.


Now youll note in my posts above I link evidence via cap weight, personal experience and even mentioned other people from this forum who had issues with the DNP. I did not insult the manufacturer or claim he has the integrity of a snail. This is a review post and my personal experience about TMs DNP is not very good. Am I not entitled to post my opinion on a review post?


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Quackerz don't 4get the little people that turned ur kitchen operation into a factory lol


----------



## caspa13 (May 19, 2016)

To be honest I'm not too impressed with the Anavar at 100mg I can't feel a thing after 10days so far but the customer service is on point I can't knock them for that

....not that it makes it any less annoying that I can't feel the var after seeing it so much on here


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

right placed a order for dnp specified that i want the new correctly dosed product...and that i will give a full and frank review,,if they send me the old s**t ones then thats me finished with them


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

swole troll said:


> i dont really follow though
> 
> theyre not offering refunds or exchanges just saying if its not up to par then order another batch as it will be better ?


 I have no idea on their intentions, just thought it was worth pointing out. Might be worth you contacting them about it I guess.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

deanwar1 said:


> right placed a order for dnp specified that i want the new correctly dosed product...and that i will give a full and frank review,,if they send me the old s**t ones then thats me finished with them


 Fair play to them there customer service really good. I'm sure they will sort it they wanna keep there good rep


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

S1dhu82 said:


> Fair play to them there customer service really good. I'm sure they will sort it they wanna keep there good rep


 well i made it clear that i would like to lab rat the correctly dosed dnp so lets see what turns up..im no newcomer to the sport so i know whats what


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

caspa13 said:


> To be honest I'm not too impressed with the Anavar at 100mg I can't feel a thing after 10days so far but the customer service is on point I can't knock them for that
> 
> ....not that it makes it any less annoying that I can't feel the var after seeing it so much on here


 Give it time mate var didn't really kick in for me until end of week 3.


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> Give it time mate var didn't really kick in for me until end of week 3.


 real var does show gains slow and steady but like all orals i can feel it after 10days..it may be physiological but if i was on 100mg of var ed i would know about it...depending what else is in the mix? if your banging in tren as well i doubt you would even know it was there


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

deanwar1 said:


> real var does show gains slow and steady but like all orals i can feel it after 10days..it may be physiological but if i was on 100mg of var ed i would know about it...depending what else is in the mix? if your banging in tren as well i doubt you would even know it was there


 Other orals I feel earlier but var for me was end of week 3 that's why I would only run it if I could do 8-10 weeks


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> Other orals I feel earlier but var for me was end of week 3 that's why I would only run it if I could do 8-10 weeks


 I think the 6 week rule is bollox for some orals but i have abused my system to much over the years with other illicit concoctions i dont risk it.

Apparently the toxicity of winny to the liver is underestimated and probably worse than dbol or worse.

Who knows.. there is no real studys to prove the theory either way.

I personally think tren is the most toxic steroid that we take but i know people that take it like sweetys and look no worse for it


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

deanwar1 said:


> I think the 6 week rule is bollox for some orals but i have abused my system to much over the years with other illicit concoctions i dont risk it.
> 
> Apparently the toxicity of winny to the liver is underestimated and probably worse than dbol or worse.
> 
> ...


 back in 2014 i ran anavar for 4 weeks, winstrol for around 6 weeks (sold to me as anavar) followed by tbol for 8 and then msten for 3 (planned msten for 4)

this was all part of a massive fvck of a cycle but anyway i only started to get liver toxicity signs on the msten hence i cut it short from 4 weeks to 3

like i tell everyone on here the main concern with prolonged oral abuse is the massive impact on lipid profile, your liver WILL let you know when you are taking the p1ss out of it, i could barely get a meal down me, let alone 6-8 which is what i was scheduled to eat, just being out of bed was a chore, the lethargy is unreal and generally you just feel like utter sh1te

there will be no doubt in your mind whatsoever when you are pushing your liver too hard and yes the minimal amount of abuse that it can take is heavily overstated 
there is of course a genetic and other life style factor competent but for the most part you can push your liver a lot harder than is stated on most bb forums with no ill effect to liver health

again to echo the most important point you will smash your lipids with heavy oral abuse though and this is definitely a cause for concern


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

swole troll said:


> back in 2014 i ran anavar for 4 weeks, winstrol for around 6 weeks (sold to me as anavar) followed by tbol for 8 and then msten for 3 (planned msten for 4)
> 
> this was all part of a massive fvck of a cycle but anyway i only started to get liver toxicity signs on the msten hence i cut it short from 4 weeks to 3
> 
> ...


 Thats great advice bud.

I have had test flu(test suspension) before though that was accompanied with var..i was sick as a dog..food was impossible. I thought i was a goner..went to docs and had bloods..liver values where high and out of range but not in any sort of danger area..kidneys had also taken a kicking.

Stopped both and jumped on good old test and deca..i wasnt actually dying and bloods where fine 2 weeks later.

My kidneys are still not 100% i believe this is probably due to abusing injectables and a generally unhealthy lifestyle with drugs over the years

water water water now for me and 2-3 weeks max on the tabs


----------



## dan-ce (Dec 25, 2015)

Is it just my phone but i cant find the contact address on there website? Maybe im just blind as a bat, can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

They seemed to have removed the link for some reason, try searching google for the site name and add "contact us" you should find it.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

swole troll said:


> back in 2014 i ran anavar for 4 weeks, winstrol for around 6 weeks (sold to me as anavar) followed by tbol for 8 and then msten for 3 (planned msten for 4)
> 
> this was all part of a massive fvck of a cycle but anyway i only started to get liver toxicity signs on the msten hence i cut it short from 4 weeks to 3
> 
> ...


 Ive had this when I did 12 weeks of winstrol 100mg ed. fu**ing hell I felt like I'd just woke up after 2 weeks solid drinking.


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

sen said:


> Ive had this when I did 12 weeks of winstrol 100mg ed. fu**ing hell I felt like I'd just woke up after 2 weeks solid drinking.


 Thats not really as bad as i would expect though bud..i have been on loads of 2 week benders that have taken a few days to pull round from., yet they have never really give me any concerns regarding fking up my liver. I just live clean for a while to try compensate afterwards.

I would seriously worry about running winny for 12 weeks though, not just becaue of liver damage bud hdl would be a mess and my joints would be screaming at me for help, i start getting creeping signs of tennis elbow after 4 weeks at 75mg ed..12 weeks would have me ruined.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

deanwar1 said:


> Thats not really as bad as i would expect though bud..i have been on loads of 2 week benders that have taken a few days to pull round from., yet they have never really give me any concerns regarding fking up my liver. I just live clean for a while to try compensate afterwards.
> 
> I would seriously worry about running winny for 12 weeks though, not just becaue of liver damage bud hdl would be a mess and my joints would be screaming at me for help, i start getting creeping signs of tennis elbow after 4 weeks at 75mg ed..12 weeks would have me ruined.


 Never had issues with joints mate until I used Cambridge research winstrol. Tried undoing this screw thing on the indicator at back of my car and when I let go my elbow almost broke off! Ha!


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

sen said:


> Never had issues with joints mate until I used Cambridge research winstrol. Tried undoing this screw thing on the indicator at back of my car and when I let go my elbow almost broke off! Ha!


 It does seem to be person dependent bud..i feel the dull ache of old injuries as well as elbow pain...even mast puts pressure on my joints over time..just takes a bit longer than winny..


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

sen said:


> Never had issues with joints mate until I used Cambridge research winstrol. Tried undoing this screw thing on the indicator at back of my car and when I let go my elbow almost broke off! Ha!


 I had the same issue with CR Tbol, elbow pain was unreal eased off the minute i stopped taking it


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

sen said:


> Ive had this when I did 12 weeks of winstrol 100mg ed. fu**ing hell I felt like I'd just woke up after 2 weeks solid drinking.


 it's so rough

i dont understand these people saying theyre concerned because they 'think' their liver is being taxed too much

elevated liver enzymes is the early warning signs yes and you may not get any sides as such to go with them but when you push it too far as you are aware it really lets you know about it

it really is brutal not being able to eat anything and just feeling like you want to sleep all day long, temperature all fuct up and lethargy out the wazoo

thing is i wasnt even concerned for my livers health when i got these sides as its the most resilient organ in the body and end stage alcoholics (or rather just before end stage) can have literally the size of a golf ball left still working and still completely recover their liver back to full health

the absolute main concern with pushing your liver that far with orals is that the liver is largely responsible for cholesterol so you get a triple whammy assault on your lipids from the oils you are injecting, then the orals you are taking both of which lower HDL and raise LDL and then finally the effect the 17 alkalised compound has on the liver straining it thus hindering its abilities to properly manage the conversion of LDL to HDL

in terms of longevity and steroid use the biggest chronic concerns are: fluffing of the arteries brought on by poor lipid profile leading to strokes and heart attacks, elevated RBC also causing increased risk of stroke and heart attack and then of course just general prolonged heavy usage leading to enlarged prostate, raised oestrogen and blood pressure which all leads to a wide array of problems


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Eddias said:


> I had the same issue with CR Tbol, elbow pain was unreal eased off the minute i stopped taking it


 Real t-bol shouldn't be problematic for joints as far as i am aware mate


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

deanwar1 said:


> Real t-bol shouldn't be problematic for joints as far as i am aware mate


 just like var it often has the cheaper winstrol thrown in for similar results

most of the time these compounds arnt exclusively winstrol but it certainly cuts back on overall expenditure to throw in a bit of winny


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

swole troll said:


> it's so rough
> 
> i dont understand these people saying theyre concerned because they 'think' their liver is being taxed too much
> 
> ...


 My pal 36 years old has been a alcoholic for as long as i can remember.

He was fully functioning and working full time as a joiner (drinking at work and driving to and from work)

He was sacked many times for his drink problem but easily found work elsewhere or just did fiddle work to get by.

Diagnosed with alcohol related hep c about 3 years ago and ignored it.

Vomited pints of blood around 6 months ago due to acute liver failure, survived but kept drinking.

3 months ago he vomited blood again went bright yellow like a cartoon character and his stomach became so distended it gave him stretch marks!

Hes alive and sober but hes knackered,the liver controls many different mechanisms in the body and once it goes it leaves a legacy ..All he keeps saying is i wish i had took the warnings seriously..he looks about 50 now and is trying to get on transplant list.

Sad really as hes a nice lad (apart from the drink driving) would do anything for anyone...he was a big bloke to, shrivelled now.

He was so obsessed/addicted to alcohol he would only eat just before he went to sleep as eating would affect the buzz he was getting from drink


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

deanwar1 said:


> My pal 36 years old has been a alcoholic for as long as i can remember.
> 
> He was fully functioning and working full time as a joiner (drinking at work and driving to and from work)
> 
> ...


 i have a close relative that has been through the same

he was eligible for a transplant and they found a donor but then when they rushed him into the hospital for the transplant they found that part of the wide array of health degradation that comes with liver failure was a huge amount of pressure on a certain artery (cant remember the name) and that he wouldnt survive the operation so they called it all off and basically said you have possibly 12 weeks up to a few years

exactly the same as your friend minus the hep c he was of reasonable visible health one week then a few weeks later he turned simpson yellow including his eyes and couldnt eat protein as it was too much strain on the liver and accrued MASSES of water retention as once the liver packed up the kidneys were taking an even bigger filtering strain that they couldnt cope with so he started to spill out and is full of water (literally a 3rd of his body weight is water around the organs)

hes on tons of diuretics and frequently has fits and is rushed into hospital, he still has alcohol withdrawals capable of bringing on fits so he cant go cold turkey nor does he want to but as a double edged sword his liver is so fuct he can only manage 1-3 cans per day sipped VERY slowly all throughout

its a nasty way to go and it seemingly hits you all at once as most people dont get their liver enzymes tested then when they do show the above signs and are told to quit they have a few decades of alcohol dependency under their belt

oh yea did i mention this is all perfectly legal to do this to yourself but smoking a bit of green on the evening isnt


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Eddias said:


> I had the same issue with CR Tbol, elbow pain was unreal eased off the minute i stopped taking it


 If that is the issue then it would not have been T-Bol, more than likely winny mixed with D-Bol or something similar.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

deanwar1 said:


> Real t-bol shouldn't be problematic for joints as far as i am aware mate


 Seconded.


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

swole troll said:


> i have a close relative that has been through the same
> 
> he was eligible for a transplant and they found a donor but then when they rushed him into the hospital for the transplant they found that part of the wide array of health degradation that comes with liver failure was a huge amount of pressure on a certain artery (cant remember the name) and that he wouldnt survive the operation so they called it all off and basically said you have possibly 12 weeks up to a few years
> 
> ...


 Hes a lucky lad in some respects mate..He never got caught drink driving in all them years and never had a accident.

Hes recovering and sober...how the first projectile vomiting of blood didnt put him off i will never know but hes completely off it now.

Sometimes when i talk to him though he mentions drinking in a way that would suggest he has no intention of staying dry for the rest of his life.

My dads a alcoholic as well, dried out about 10 years ago and became a drink counsellor...he drinks now, i caught him in supermarket with a bottle of wine in basket..He wont admit it but everyone in the family knows he drinks.

I dont know if all the years of preaching to drunks and seeing the state of them has given him some sort of control over his drinking that he was completely incapable of before but i have never seen or heard him drunk during the day since he restarted his habit..neither has anyone else from the family..i can tell if i speak to him on phone later at night though..had a peek in his kitchen bin a few months back and seen a empty vodka bottle (his old favourite demon of choice) he used to drink it straight from bottle in back lanes and fall down somewhere,often through windows i would inevitably get the phone call and i would go drag him in car, he got beaten up quite few times as well and although he was a alcoholic through most of my childhood he was never a mean drunk..alcohol made him happy. when i was younger i could tell when he was trying to get sober as he was a miserable sod


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

Has anyone used TM Mast? Just wondering if its good quality?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Bayes93 said:


> Has anyone used TM Mast? Just wondering if its good quality?


 yes i'm a walking hard on

it works


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

swole troll said:


> yes i'm a walking hard on
> 
> it works


 Haha! Spot on cheers fella :thumb


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Bayes93 said:


> Has anyone used TM Mast? Just wondering if its good quality?


 Just switched from keifie and gen tech to tm mast yesterday..hoping its as good as people say..very reasonable as well


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bayes93 said:


> Has anyone used TM Mast? Just wondering if its good quality?


 @BoomTime has been using it for a few months if I am correct.


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

So just hit 3 weeks. My sex drive has gone up! put on half a stone.

my strength has gone up slightly, will it be kicking in properly in about a weeks time?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

deanwar1 said:


> My pal 36 years old has been a alcoholic for as long as i can remember.
> 
> He was fully functioning and working full time as a joiner (drinking at work and driving to and from work)
> 
> ...


 Booze addiction is just savage. Brutal. I had some issues with opiates and benzos that led me onto IV H. Part of getting clean was in the rooms of both NA and AA. The people that were ravaged the most were the boozers. Cirrhosis of liver, massive guts. And the ones that kicked as you say, f**k they were haggered. Especially the women. 40 going on 80 some of them. Such a harsh drug. Yes hard drugs you can OD but booze, damm. Heartbreaking stuff really.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Bayes93 said:


> Has anyone used TM Mast? Just wondering if its good quality?


 No difference to AP Testobolin really

running both atm

best


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

Sebbek said:


> No difference to AP Testobolin really
> 
> running both atm
> 
> best


 I know this is going a bit off topic but could I swap out Primobolan for Mast and still get the same kind of effects? Primo is so expensive in comparison.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Bayes93 said:


> I know this is going a bit off topic but could I swap out Primobolan for Mast and still get the same kind of effects? Primo is so expensive in comparison.


 They're 2 different drugs so no.


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> They're 2 different drugs so no.


 Primo is a lean mass gainer and Mast is a hardener I know that, I'm on a lean bulk trying not too gain too much fat whilst gaining size and so went for primo but surely in this case Mast would do just as good of a job of keeping my strength up and keeping my vascular whilst run alongside 450mg Test?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Bayes93 said:


> Primo is a lean mass gainer and Mast is a hardener I know that, I'm on a lean bulk trying not too gain too much fat whilst gaining size and so went for primo but surely in this case Mast would do just as good of a job of keeping my strength up and keeping my vascular whilst run alongside 450mg Test?


 Test alone is enough to lean bulk without not gaining much fat, obviously the size of the surplus you use is the thing which dictates how much fat you'll gain. Mast is different to Primo but a good addition to a cycle either way.


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Bayes93 said:


> I know this is going a bit off topic but could I swap out Primobolan for Mast and still get the same kind of effects? Primo is so expensive in comparison.


 I know people compare mast and primo, some even prefer mast.

Real primo is like driving a Ferrari and mast is the Ford mondeo St trying to race it.

Real Bayer rimobolan is lovely at 800mg pw it's a very fine steroid imo.

It will always hold a special place in my heart


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

deanwar1 said:


> I know people compare mast and primo, some even prefer mast.
> 
> Real primo is like driving a Ferrari and mast is the Ford mondeo St trying to race it.
> 
> ...


 Haha what a great description, I have played around with Primo before and it was fantastic but its the risk of getting stung with fake amps which are everywhere.

My original batch of primo was from a turkish pharmacy and was the dogs b******s - I think i might run mast and see how that suits me.

Sorry for the derail!


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Bayes93 said:


> Haha what a great description, I have played around with Primo before and it was fantastic but its the risk of getting stung with fake amps which are everywhere.
> 
> My original batch of primo was from a turkish pharmacy and was the dogs b******s - I think i might run mast and see how that suits me.
> 
> Sorry for the derail!


 I'm very sceptical of ug primo bit like var. I went berserk with chemist in Turkey when I realised I had bought 200 amps of Primobolan and 200 rimobolan..he got all the info up online for me..I felt a right tit. Some where from slightly older stock. He's a good guy and was very upset I had doubted him. There is a different in the pregnant woman info on front of box as well..I can't recall exactly but I believe the older primo had a label with a pic of pregnant woman in a circle with a cross through it and the rimobolan had it printed on box


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm off to Turkey in September so i'll have to try and find a little bit for myself whilst out there - In the meantime i'll be giving mast a run!


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm off in



Bayes93 said:


> I'm off to Turkey in September so i'll have to try and find a little bit for myself whilst out there - In the meantime i'll be giving mast a run!


 I'm off in 13 days mate same place as last time but with a bigger suitcase. I ridiculously brought everything back in the original single amp boxes last time..the sust is called aspen and it's bang on real pharma manufactured in Ireland I believe?? They also sell ug stuff that's apparently made in Malta. Nas pharma..it's all single amps and very good imo. Anapolin probably not spelt correctly is there pharma naps red and white boxes 20 tabs per box and there fkng lethal! Cost buttons as well.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

deanwar1 said:


> I'm off in
> 
> I'm off in 13 days mate same place as last time but with a bigger suitcase. I ridiculously brought everything back in the original single amp boxes last time..the sust is called aspen and it's bang on real pharma manufactured in Ireland I believe?? They also sell ug stuff that's apparently made in Malta. Nas pharma..it's all single amps and very good imo. Anapolin probably not spelt correctly is there pharma naps red and white boxes 20 tabs per box and there fkng lethal! Cost buttons as well.


 Bigger suitcase to bring your head back in when it gets hacked off? :whistling:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

HDU said:


> Alright guys. Seeing what all the hype is about this new lab. And what I can say from first views is amazing customer service. Products and boxing looks absolute my excellent. The prices on Ai and pharma products are very well priced.
> 
> Just a week into receiving my first order, supposedly this is the real superdrol and what I can say from first is that my strength is increasing, muscle recovery is pretty much overnight and starting to dry out etc.
> 
> ...


 looks a lot like Infiniti products?


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

deanwar1 said:


> I'm off in
> 
> I'm off in 13 days mate same place as last time but with a bigger suitcase. I ridiculously brought everything back in the original single amp boxes last time..the sust is called aspen and it's bang on real pharma manufactured in Ireland I believe?? They also sell ug stuff that's apparently made in Malta. Nas pharma..it's all single amps and very good imo. Anapolin probably not spelt correctly is there pharma naps red and white boxes 20 tabs per box and there fkng lethal! Cost buttons as well.


 Ahh nice one where abouts in Turkey you off too?

Haha i wont be doing that! I've somehow gotta fit it in with the amount of s**t the missus takes away with her! Ahh lovely i'll be getting some of them aswell then!

Are the Anapolins harsh? Defo be bringing a few boxes of them home!


----------



## The Lanes (Jul 22, 2013)

Where abouts in Turkey do you guys visit? I presume it's only certain pharmacies that stock it?


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Bigger suitcase to bring your head back in when it gets hacked off? :whistling:


 Either that or blown to bits by a suicide bomber..I'm going to a very small town..not somewhere that would be a viable terrorist target. I know people out there and they say it's ok. Last year they parked the hotel bus across the entrance to the hotel and had a armed guard stationed..I was a bit perturbed as it was just as Syria situation was escalating. Fk knows what it will be like this year but if you go about worrying what might happen to you anywhere in the world that makes you terrorised..which means they have achieved there goal..fk them I'm enjoying my holiday..as a side note I'm not taking the bairn thus year just incase


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

disc



deanwar1 said:


> was just about to order some TM DNP that dosage/weight is absolutely all over the place.
> 
> I remember labs being slated for caps so they progressed to tabs, this is probably the reason why...a lot harder to have such huge discrepancies on pressed tabs


 Not at all. It's just as easy to get a consistent dosage with caps, infact even more so.

If it wasn't then they wouldn't be used in pharmaceuticals


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Bayes93 said:


> Ahh nice one where abouts in Turkey you off too?
> 
> Haha i wont be doing that! I've somehow gotta fit it in with the amount of s**t the missus takes away with her! Ahh lovely i'll be getting some of them aswell then!
> 
> Are the Anapolins harsh? Defo be bringing a few boxes of them home!





The Lanes said:


> Where abouts in Turkey do you guys visit? I presume it's only certain pharmacies that stock it?


 I am going to manavgat..every chemist stocks gear. Some try to take the piss but most just want a margin like everyone else..the naps spelt anapolon have a rep as being the best available..they are correctly dosed I assume but they blow you up like a balloon..they are strong naps


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> disc
> 
> Not at all. It's just as easy to get a consistent dosage with caps, infact even more so.
> 
> If it wasn't then they wouldn't be used in pharmaceuticals


 I agree my prescription contains caps. I trust Pfizer to but the right amount in there though. Anything could be in in pressed tabs mix as well but the weight will be consistent..if dnp I don't think a lot of fillers are used if any? So just saying dnp in a tab would be more reliable imo


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

deanwar1 said:


> I agree my prescription contains caps. I trust Pfizer to but the right amount in there though. Anything could be in in pressed tabs mix as well but the weight will be consistent..if dnp I don't think a lot of fillers are used if any? So just saying dnp in a tab would be more reliable imo





deanwar1 said:


> was just about to order some TM DNP that dosage/weight is absolutely all over the place.
> 
> I remember labs being slated for caps so they progressed to tabs, this is probably the reason why...a lot harder to have such huge discrepancies on pressed tabs


 Again, it is just as easy, if not more so, to get a consistent dosage with caps than it is pressed pills. If you have a 400 hole capsule machine and you know that x amount makes 400 caps at y dosage, you can see once the caps are filled with x amount that it contains y dosage per cap.


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> Again, it is just as easy, if not more so, to get a consistent dosage with caps than it is pressed pills. If you have a 400 hole capsule machine and you know that x amount makes 400 caps at y dosage, you can see once the caps are filled with x amount that it contains y dosage per cap.


 Ok I agree but the caps where weighed and recorded on video..they where all over the shop....huge discrepancies. Did you watch it? I don't doubt that accurate doses can be made in caps, as you say it's the norm in a lot of pharmacy products. All I am saying us that if they where pressed tabs the weight would be consistent


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

The Lanes said:


> Where abouts in Turkey do you guys visit? I presume it's only certain pharmacies that stock it?


 Anywhere, ask around in most pharmacies and they'll have some stuff in stock even if it's just a few boxes. You can get Primo (Bayer), Sustanon (Aspen/Organon), Anadrol(Abdi Ibrahim), Proviron(Bayer), T3(Tiromel), Aromasin(Pfizer), Arimidex(Astra Zenica), Ephedrine and Nolvadex(Astra Zenica). The T3 and Proviron are especially cheap.


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Mind certain places..gumbet for instance is full of pharmacys that won't do s**t for you. I got a private script for xanax and Diaz from a doc for 30 euro and was almost chased from the pharmacys in the posh harbour areas. I had to go to a large walk in centre a few miles from hotel. They looked at my insurance and gave me a ridiculous amount and with a big smile..never found any gear in gumbet though. Very different attitude to the pharmacys where I am going



DLTBB said:


> Anywhere, ask around in most pharmacies and they'll have some stuff in stock even if it's just a few boxes. You can get Primo, Sustanon, Anadrol, Proviron, T3, Aromasin, Arimidex, Ephedrine and Nolvadex.


----------



## Dayv (Nov 1, 2015)

only thing I dont like is that the prices are fixed for each currency

My previous supplier only accepted pounds which is handy at the moment since there is a good conversion rate from euro to pound


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> Again, it is just as easy, if not more so, to get a consistent dosage with caps than it is pressed pills. If you have a 400 hole capsule machine and you know that x amount makes 400 caps at y dosage, you can see once the caps are filled with x amount that it contains y dosage per cap.


 *cough* Allegedly *cough*


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Dayv said:


> only thing I dont like is that the prices are fixed for each currency
> 
> My previous supplier only accepted pounds which is handy at the moment since there is a good conversion rate from euro to pound


 No problem haggling where i am going..its expected! they where not interested which currency..lira,euro,pound..whatever. I carry a piece of paper with the exact exchange rate for each currency at the rate i exchanged at from £1 to £300..it saves you getting ripped off with confusing exchange rates


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

deanwar1 said:


> Ok I agree but the caps where weighed and recorded on video..they where all over the shop....huge discrepancies. Did you watch it? I don't doubt that accurate doses can be made in caps, as you say it's the norm in a lot of pharmacy products. All I am saying us that if they where pressed tabs the weight would be consistent


 tekkers is right.

Email lab and find out truth for yourself. I've seen the emails and I've promised not to disclose it publically but Maddox is nothing more than a compulsive liar. If you have dnp and a scale weigh it like I did... Amazingly it's only a proven liar who had these problems. Maddox I promised not to disclose what I heard publically and I've not - but you continue with your bullshit so I'm going to straighten it out. I have no idea if Dnp current batch is good or bad but I know the person sharing the video is full of s**t and am happy to have it out with him publically if he wants to keep this going.


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

sammym said:


> tekkers is right.
> 
> Email lab and find out truth for yourself. I've seen the emails and I've promised not to disclose it publically but Maddox is nothing more than a compulsive liar. If you have dnp and a scale weigh it like I did... Amazingly it's only a proven liar who had these problems. Maddox I promised not to disclose what I heard publically and I've not - but you continue with your bullshit so I'm going to straighten it out. I have no idea if Dnp current batch is good or bad but I know the person sharing the video is full of s**t and am happy to have it out with him publically if he wants to keep this going.


 first of all what bull s**t am i continuing with? i dont know who posted the video but i assumed it was genuine as no one contested it...i have ordered some dnp from them and will see for myself! you having it out with him publicly is your prerogative..nothing to do with me


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

deanwar1 said:


> first of all what bull s**t am i continuing with? i dont know who posted the video but i assumed it was genuine as no one contested it...i have ordered some dnp from them and will see for myself! you having it out with him publicly is your prerogative..nothing to do with me


 Not you. Who spread the video mate. I said earlier in thead to someone else I'd email. Sorry about the confusion.

Edit - tekkers made a good point. I about a week ago tested something after this claim. I emailed lab when it came up. I've alluded to what I think about claims.


----------



## deanwar1 (Mar 18, 2015)

sammym said:


> Not you. Who spread the video mate. I said earlier in thead to someone else I'd email. Sorry about the confusion.


 Apologies bud.. i thought it was directed at me because you quoted my post...when i have re read it i can see what you are saying.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

sammym said:


> tekkers is right.
> 
> Email lab and find out truth for yourself. I've seen the emails and I've promised not to disclose it publically but Maddox is nothing more than a compulsive liar. If you have dnp and a scale weigh it like I did... Amazingly it's only a proven liar who had these problems. Maddox I promised not to disclose what I heard publically and I've not - but you continue with your bullshit so I'm going to straighten it out. I have no idea if Dnp current batch is good or bad but I know the person sharing the video is full of s**t and am happy to have it out with him publically if he wants to keep this going.


 What the f*ck are you on about, you've seen emails sent from the source to you which are supposedly from my email address. Firstly an email can be altered, secondly why is a source sharing other users personal info such as emails. I have all emails on my account. Why dont you post up an email which proves im full of s**t and ill compare it to the original.

Proven Liar? - you are talking s**t.

That video was made by @steve89 and not me,

You will also note that I havent posted in this thread since Thursday, so the whole "keep this going" is bonkers. Other users are keeping this going.

You are defending a source, who has sold bad DNP to the public, since then he has stopped sale and is now selling an alternative. Why are you so keen to defend the source?

Edit: "you have no idea if the DNP is good or bad" - Ive used it, so has @steve89 and 4 of his friends. All say its crap..... but your defending a product you have never used, because a source told you that its good stuff? OMG a dealer telling you his stuff is GTG, shock


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

another thread destroyed by plastic gangsters who think they know things.....

anyone who publicly gives out personnel details from emails or messages will be banned

thread closed.


----------

